# Laptop GFX- Intel HD vs Intel HD 3000 vs NVIDIA GeForce 310M



## bkribbs

Comparing Intel HD vs Intel HD 3000 vs NVIDIA GeForce 310M, I'm assuming going left to right is the order or worst to best, but just how much better is each then the other?

EDIT, note there are 2 different intel cards, I want to know the difference between them as well.

EDIT2: And note this would be with an i5.


----------



## linkin

Probably a whole lot better as it well let you play some games at half-decent settings. The Intel will stutter and lag at the lowest settings


----------



## wolfeking

the Intel HD will play older games at half decent settings, but not have a great FPS score (about 20 FPS on the original 18 Wheels of steel game that I play). This is of coarse dependent on the CPU a lot too, as for say a Pentium P6200 has a downclocked and no turbo graphics settings, but a i5-540m will have a turbo graphics setups and a higher base clocked GPU. 
I have no current experience (cue jeopardy theme... waiting on delivery of laptop...) for the Geforce GT310m, but based on the GTS250 (desktop card), I got 300 (capped) FPS on the same game as above. This is by no means definite for laptops, but a good indicator.


----------



## bkribbs

Is the hd 3000 just as bad though?


----------



## wolfeking

the HD3000 predates the Intel HD. The current Intel HD would be their 5000 line. The HD3000 was in and around the Core duo era, and early core 2 duo. I had the HD3000 on a Toshiba satellite with a core 2 duo. 
The HD3000 will preform slightly worse than a i3-380m intel HD.


----------



## bkribbs

The intel hd 3000 is worse? I think you are wrong. Go on newegg, and if you separate the 3000s from the regular, they cost more.


----------



## wolfeking

seems I was confusing it with the GMA 3000HD. HD 3000 is the HD on the SB lineup. Either way, its not going to be a great performer. maybe 10 or 15% better than regular intel HD.


----------



## bkribbs

Alright well I know that each is better then the other. But is the 310m all that much better then just the regular intel hd graphics?


----------



## bkribbs

Ok, after reading, I see that the Intel HD 3000 and NVIDIA GeForce 310M are pretty comparable. But how does the Intel HD graphics line up?

EDIT: And note that this would be with an i5 processor.


----------



## wolfeking

The intel HD lineup is slower than the HD3000. The i5 mobile HD is about 10% slower than the i5-2420m HD3000. 

As for HD3000 vs. nvidia 


			
				http://t-gaap.com/2011/3/9/macbook-graphics-face-off-intel-hd-graphics-3000-vs-nvidia-geforce-320m said:
			
		

> ...While the tests show the two graphics chips are comparable, this new MacBook graphics processor should be considered a downgrade as the GeForce 320m has been out for almost a year.  These test also don't show the full picture.  Intel's IGPs do not and will not include  support for OpenCL until the Ivy Bridge comes out next year.  It may also not be compatible with some OpenGL applications, as Intel is not known for good OpenGL support.  To get the maximum performance out of the HD Graphics 3000, Intel needs to write better drivers.  If they can do this, the HD Graphics 3000 may improve in time.


----------



## bkribbs

wolfeking said:


> The intel HD lineup is slower than the HD3000. The i5 mobile HD is about 10% slower than the i5-2420m HD3000.
> 
> As for HD3000 vs. nvidia



Yeah that's the site I saw. And I realize the intel HD lineup is slower, but I was wondering just how much slower.


----------



## wolfeking

the max frequency of the first gen i series IPU is 900 mhz, while the SB HD3000 max is 1350 mhz. thats actually a 50% increase in speed (1350-900=450. 900/450=2. )  
http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/quick-reference-guide-to-intel-processor-graphics/


----------



## bkribbs

Is the intel hd what the first generation would be, and the 3000 would be second generation?


----------



## wolfeking

yes. HD is first gen. Second generation is HD3000.


----------



## wolfeking

Found some professional reviews on each of them here. 
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-3000.37948.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-310M.22439.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Graphics-Media-Accelerator-HD.23065.0.html


----------



## bkribbs

Ok so if I get an i5, and I want to just use it for watching movies and basic computeing, and like watching youtube and stuff, what graphics card do I need/should I get?


----------



## wolfeking

any of them will work for that. 
I, however, always suggest a dedicated card, as they take teh load off the CPU, especially with the directcompute technology.


----------



## bkribbs

But is it worth it for an extra $100-$150?


----------



## wolfeking

thats a decision that you will have to make for yourself.


----------



## bkribbs

I'm still not super clear how much difference it makes.


----------



## wolfeking

for basic things it will not make a great deal of difference. For anything GPU dependent, it will make leagues of difference. 
It can help you lower CPU temperature, which can help make for a longer laptop life. Also, a better GPU will in turn make you better able to run future OS upgrades (windows 8 next year, and whatever mac does, either 11.0.0 or 10.6.0).


----------



## bkribbs

wolfeking said:


> for basic things it will not make a great deal of difference. For anything GPU dependent, it will make leagues of difference.
> It can help you lower CPU temperature, which can help make for a longer laptop life. Also, a better GPU will in turn make you better able to run future OS upgrades (windows 8 next year, and whatever mac does, either 11.0.0 or 10.6.0).



Hm. I guess it probably is worth it. Thanks. And just fyi, its called lion, and it will be 10.7.0. 10.6.0 is out, I just can't install it.


----------



## wolfeking

ok. glad I could help. 
and thanks for the info on mac. I know noting about it really, except the current lineup is 10.*.* .


----------

